# About TM4 Motive-A Systems



## iruraz (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a TM4 Motive A MO120 & CO60 System (link is below) what kind of controller do you recommend? My project is a new car system design. After motor controlling, i need a electronic system controller for car 's electronic harness and equipment (for example gauge, bms or like that programmable ecu). What do you suggest? Thanks in advance.

http://www.tm4.com/en/electric_powertrain.aspx


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

You can actually buy that motor for real? And may I ask what you've paid for it?

To answer your question a little bit: The inverter of this drive train gives you probably a lot of information through some kind of communication system. That can be CAN, but also several wires with voltage levels that indicate e.g.: rpm or temperature. That's your starting point. On ebay you can find standard automotive wiring harnasses for lights and other stuff. If the inverter exchanges info through CAN, you can connect special CAN gauges directly to the CAN-bus. But first you have to learn to communicate with the inverter. Than you know what you need...


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Why is their peak power listed as 2x their continuous instead of 4x? Or is that due to their controllers?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

somanywelps said:


> Why is their peak power listed as 2x their continuous instead of 4x? Or is that due to their controllers?


Probably because is continous power is pretty high for a 75 lbs motor!! Liquid cooled of course!



Jan said:


> You can actually buy that motor for real?


I guess not direct from the manufacturer (who can supply controller). The iruraz answer will be interesting.


----------



## iruraz (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for your response. And it is real we are going to buy it  I sent a mail to tm4 but they dont give me technical detail without some procedures, but they wrote that it doesn't have any controller. My requirments : instrument clusters, communicate with android based mobil devices (phone or pad) via diagnostic port, controlling windows wipers and the other harness. I want to add some features like economic driving for instance when you restrict power consumption any value it should not drive over maximum determined limit (like cruise control). What do you think openECU (the link is below) for electronic controller? Which way do you suggest? Thanks again..


----------

